# International Ladies od Caldas



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

For any ladies out there who may live in the general area of Caldas da Rainha

The new website for International Ladies of Caldas, is now live :clap2: :clap2:

www.international-caldas.eu

Membership of the club is open to women of all nationalities.

Coffee Afternoons twice a month on Mondays in Caldas.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Siobhán
Thats a good way for people to meet others and have fun...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> Hi Siobhán
> Thats a good way for people to meet others and have fun...


The great thing is Derek that it is not just British expats but a great mixture of cultures.and nationalities. We have members from as far afield as Hong Kong and Korea and many Portuguese ladies. Membership is now in excess of 100.

The club was founded 15 years ago and one of the founding members was a Korean lady.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

wow, lots of members and great that there is a real mix of nationalities involved with the group, makes it much more interesting.


----------

